# Best board(s) for ice?



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Not pushing Skate banana but there are several variations of this tech. Snowolf liked the Rossignol form of magnatraction. I love mine and I'm also Midwest and it gets very hard packed and icy and it has helped me a ton, without impeding my park riding.
If you can demo one I would, otherwise a board like this for those kinds of days would be well worth it. We don't all live near nice mountain resorts. Ride what we have !!!!!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Vaughanabe13 said:


> Do I need something with magnetraction then? What boards do you recommend for an all-mountain attack when the runs get super icy?


I haven't ridden Magnetraction, but there are a lot of fans on here.

Good edge hold is a combination of things: profile, edge tech, sharpness, bevel, etc. I'd start with making sure that your edges are really sharp. Going to a less than 90 corner will help as will a base bevel closer to zero.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Zero base will help, as well as sharp edges - but that's not ideal if you ride park on the same board.

I say demo magne if you can. I am also very happy with the edge hold on my NS Heritage split, and also loved the 2011 Raptor.

I only have magne on my snowskate - and it's not too hooky (must say the snowskate magne is still not good enough for me on steep ice, but that's a different story) 

Bottom line - I want magne for my next non-bc board...

Cheers
Ivo


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Any mid stiff board with regularly tuned edges will handle ice with no problem. Out here, that's all we have to ride. What really matters when riding ice is your skill level.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Phoenix. 

This board just holds an edge on any condition. I had a really windy day on my mountain too, blowing off the top layer and exposing the frozen bottom layer, and i was comfortable riding down without any wipeouts or washouts, which never happened on my two previous boards.

Actually, the JLP is my argument for the best all-condition, all-mountain board. Try it, you'll love it.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

jello24 said:


> Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Phoenix.
> 
> This board just holds an edge on any condition. I had a really windy day on my mountain too, blowing off the top layer and exposing the frozen bottom layer, and i was comfortable riding down without any wipeouts or washouts, which never happened on my two previous boards.
> 
> Actually, the JLP is my argument for the best all-condition, all-mountain board. Try it, you'll love it.


Just got one myself, can't wait to try it out in a week.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Any mid stiff board with regularly tuned edges will handle ice with no problem. Out here, that's all we have to ride. What really matters when riding ice is your skill level.


My skill level is high enough that I can ride down the steepest runs at my mtn without wiping out when there is sheet ice. But that doesn't mean it's any fun. I'm constantly worried about hitting patches and over/undercompensating - wiping out at age 24 isn't as easy as wiping out at 14...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Smokin, Rossi with mag, mervin, variogrip, arbor griptech, even Rome now has quickrip which to Melilla exactly like arbors.


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

I also live in the Midwest (Chicago) and you said it lately the ice has been a pain but I ride a Banana magic. The megatraction is the way to go no issues at all on ice it sticks so well. I always see people going over I've spots towards the bottom of the run and lets just say not coming out very well (wipe outs) and I go over it and stop like I would anywhere else no problem, I gotta say though over ice mega has a very scary sound I always turn heads when engaging the edge on it.

---Megatraction all the way, won't ride anything else----


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have the Arbor Blacklist and pretty much just ride east coast ice. The "grip tech" works great and I would highly recommend!


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Magnetraction - Lib Tech, SMOKIN'


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Vaughanabe13 said:


> wiping out at age 24 isn't as easy as wiping out at 14...


24? 

everything is easy at 24.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bones said:


> 24?
> 
> everything is easy at 24.


I know. Try 34! At 24 I was still a spring chicken! :laugh:


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> I know. Try 34! At 24 I was still a spring chicken! :laugh:


sigh...Atlanta hosted the Olympics when I was 34 and magnetraction hadn't been invented yet


----------



## yojimbo (Feb 24, 2011)

I really don't have that much experience having only ridden 2 boards (the first without and the second with mag-tec). But, the magnectraction on my Gnu Street is incredible on ice. The same places I'd lose edge hold and wash out with my first board, my Gnu locks firmly into the hard-pack without issue. +1 for mervin mag


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Bones said:


> 24?
> 
> everything is easy at 24.


Calm down old timer, I never said wiping out at 34 was easier than 24, did I? My point is I'm getting older and wipeouts are bigger affairs than when I was 14.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Vaughanabe13 said:


> Calm down old timer, I never said wiping out at 34 was easier than 24, did I? My point is I'm getting older and wipeouts are bigger affairs than when I was 14.


Should of called him grandpa. Though, I'm closer to 30 than 20 and I understand completely. The initial wipe out is the same, but the healing takes longer. Caught an edge in December and felt it until January.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nefarious said:


> Should of called him grandpa. Though, I'm closer to 30 than 20 and I understand completely. The initial wipe out is the same, but the healing takes longer. Caught an edge in December and felt it until January.


I guess it's probably worse for me too cause I have type 1 diabetes and I heal much slower than the average person. But yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## lola24 (Apr 11, 2011)

I just picked up a magne traction board, it's gonna be slushy today here but I hear they help in a lot of conditions in addition to ice, can't wait to try it! I'm 36 and I've been riding for 18 years, it's pretty cool all the new technology that's available now! I'll ride one of my favorite little boards from like 1995 and compare it to one of my new ones and it's amazing how different they feel, you'd never know looking at the one from 1995 that it's close to 20 years old, but strap it on and you know immediately, lol. Potentially falling on ice is no bueno so I now often won't ride as hard if there's a lot of ice, especially going off jumps and stuff and trying to do some tricks, the fall just isn't worth it but it's annoying cause I have the ability. Maybe this board will give me a little extra security  Probably won't know until next season how it handles on ice at this point cause NJ/PA snow is melting fast


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

lola24 said:


> I just picked up a magne traction board, it's gonna be slushy today here but I hear they help in a lot of conditions in addition to ice, can't wait to try it! I'm 36 and I've been riding for 18 years, it's pretty cool all the new technology that's available now! I'll ride one of my favorite little boards from like 1995 and compare it to one of my new ones and it's amazing how different they feel, you'd never know looking at the one from 1995 that it's close to 20 years old, but strap it on and you know immediately, lol. Potentially falling on ice is no bueno so I now often won't ride as hard if there's a lot of ice, especially going off jumps and stuff and trying to do some tricks, the fall just isn't worth it but it's annoying cause I have the ability. Maybe this board will give me a little extra security  Probably won't know until next season how it handles on ice at this point cause NJ/PA snow is melting fast


Which magne board did you go with?


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I do work on the east coast ice with my NS Proto. Never had any issues, always cut on the inside of the turns on ice, the one time it slipped on me this year was when it was a sheet of ice on a double diamond covered with a dusting of fake snow and the board couldn't hold its edge but it didn't surprise me, I don't think any board would have held that kind of edge.


----------



## lola24 (Apr 11, 2011)

Vaughanabe13 said:


> Which magne board did you go with?


I got a GNU B Street, I was between that and the Park Pickle but I wasn't convinced on my need or want for the asymmetrical sidecut radius with the heel edge vs toe edge deal they call pickle tech or whatever. Their niche for that is explained for people having a difficult time getting over to your heel edge (to manage the different turning mechanics/agility between your heel and toe edge) since this is something I've never noticed experiencing I felt like it was unnecessary and potentially annoying or maybe not noticeable at all in which case the few extra bucks would have made no difference anyway. So, the B street was otherwise very comparable, rocker in-between the feet, mild camber under the feet, magne traction, twin, etc. Excited to try it, and got it pretty cheap, like $280 on sale online. Oh, this one was actually voted #1 Women's Best of Test in snowboarder magazine this year, which I found out after I had chosen it, so that can't be a bad sign...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Just keep the board you have and get better. Unless you try to stop in a foot on solid ice, you souldn't even slip at all. The only situation I could see for an ice board is if the park you ride is literally complete ice.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> Just keep the board you have and get better. Unless you try to stop in a foot on solid ice, you souldn't even slip at all. The only situation I could see for an ice board is if the park you ride is literally complete ice.


With my evil twin, the TBT tends to make it easier to lose your edge on hard brakes/skids. Obviously I've gotten used to it over time but on ice it can be nerve wracking. You have to pull farther back on your heel than you're used to with a traditional board because of the TBT raised edges, and there is a "sweet spot" where you get max braking power but if you go further than that you risk the board coming out from underneath you. That's kind of what I meant by edge hold on ice. 

And yeah, I can totally bomb icy runs on my flat bottom with TBT (since it's so hard to catch an edge) but when I get to the bottom of the hill I have a small little section of icy hard pack to brake on, so I have to slow myself down before I get to that point, meaning I can't rocket down the hill on my ET.

Also, you would be surprised how much ice was on the hill this last friday night. There were more areas of bare sheet ice than there were snow, and you couldn't go 2 seconds without hitting a big patch of ice. Normally my mentality would be to cut my losses and come the next day, but I have to drive 2+ hours to get to the nearest mountain so it's not an option for me.

Thanks for the suggestions everybody.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

There's only one way to ride icy slopes. Point it.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

No, any stiff board will not do, and you can't just point it (unless you are Javier, and he still ate  it big on the first attempt (starting 4:24)

Oh, by the way Javier rides magne. So do JJ and TRice. Even though they ride different camber / rocker profiles.

Magne will help anyone feel more confident on ice - period.

I also like NS's Vario grip, don't know about the others, such as grip tech, frost bite, etc.

Cheers
Ivo


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Best ice bite IME is pre BTX magnetraction, ie cambered MTX.


----------



## lola24 (Apr 11, 2011)

Tried my new GNU btx/magne tonight, did a few runs, then waited for the slush to ice up a bit and tried it some more...it held really well (although certainly not super slippery ice). Much easier to ride the tail, walk, and spin around... and my ride omg from last season is also a pretty fun board actually yet I could feel a nice difference in this new one. I think my ride may have a pinch more pop in the tail but not like I'm never gonna ride it anymore.. Anyway, the GNU was even easier to transition onto my switch side toe edge which I sometimes have a mental block with and is SO key cause it's gonna help me tons landing frontside 180's off kickers, I can feel some major progress coming with this board after just 5 runs, slower moving 180 ollies were the easiest they've ever been for me and I can see it having a ton on potential in substantial ice situations which I probably won't see again until next season. If I was riding one of my old basic camber boards today I would not have had nearly as much fun, I think boards make a big difference these days, there's a lot of great technology out there now!


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

Sharpen your existing edges before you go out and buy new board.
Put more side bevel angles. 2degrees. How you tune and maintain your board matters more than what board.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

lernr said:


> No, any stiff board will not do, and you can't just point it (unless you are Javier, and he still ate  it big on the first attempt (starting 4:24)
> 
> Oh, by the way Javier rides magne. So do JJ and TRice. Even though they ride different camber / rocker profiles.
> 
> ...


Can't argue with stupidity. 

Seriously all we have here in NH is ice. Anyone who was on Ripsaw or Angel Street at Loon today, or any other day, will tell you mtx is no better than a straight edge. You just have to keep is sharp. And don't listent to fucktards like this guy ^...he's probably one of the shit heads slide slipping down on his ass. Point it.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Can't argue with stupidity.
> 
> Seriously all we have here in NH is ice. Anyone who was on Ripsaw or Angel Street at Loon today, or any other day, will tell you mtx is no better than a straight edge. You just have to keep is sharp. And don't listent to fucktards like this guy ^...he's probably one of the shit heads slide slipping down on his ass. Point it.


I don't think that was called for.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The truth is always called for.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

since I've tried the serrated edges on a yes board, I'm pretty much blown away. I might even say it has more edge hold on ice than magnetraction and vario. I've become a fan boy after the first 2 runs.


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

but Basti you live in vancouver. You haven't seen icy.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

srdeo said:


> but Basti you live in vancouver. You haven't seen icy.


I'm originally from Europe. we get our fair share of ice there


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

If someone is really interested - go and demo magne, then decide for yourself.

Here's some pics of me having fun:

early 90s, Bansko, Nidecker 153 w/ mountaineering boots


















June 2003, Rainier - Nisqually Glacier chutes, Burton 165 split









Jan 2012, Snoqualmie, K2 TD 156









Cheers
Ivo


----------



## lola24 (Apr 11, 2011)

Extremo said:


> The truth is always called for.


Any seasoned rider knows we are all different, we ride different, look for different qualities in gear, etc.... I don't like to keep my edges super sharp for riding in Jersey and PA, in which case the magne traction is a nice alternative. I'm enjoying my new GNU board, it holds in icy spots with a less effort and slip. The first run I tried it I landed a small jump on an icy decline where I normally feel my straight edge mild rocker board slide out on me a bit upon my transitioning into a turn, this GNU held great. I feel my other rocker board slide out on me WAY more in ice (and it's a new board with sharp edges). My traditional camber board feels like it holds better with less effort in icy conditions but with this new GNU I'm so excited to get what I like about the hybrid rocker btx for park while getting some extra grip in ice, the thing carves great for me too. It works for me, I feel the difference, I ride 5 different boards, that's the truth in my situation. I'm a girl that weighs around 100lbs though, maybe my experience with this type of a board isn't the same for everyone else, idk, all I know is that it's delivering for me what I'm looking for right now and that's the truth. I've been riding for 18 years, it's exciting how many different options there are now, why worry about keeping your edges super sharp if you don't need to, and besides, that's no fun for a lot of people who ride park. What sucks is how things have changed between the people who ride together, snowboarders used to give other riders a hell of a lot more respect than they do now, I don't get it, it sucks actually but whatever...


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Can't argue with stupidity.
> 
> Seriously all we have here in NH is ice. Anyone who was on Ripsaw or Angel Street at Loon today, or any other day, will tell you mtx is no better than a straight edge. You just have to keep is sharp. And don't listent to fucktards like this guy ^...he's probably one of the shit heads slide slipping down on his ass. Point it.


Have you ever rode magnetraction? I've been on it two days it's definitely better than a straight edge on ice..


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

AlexS said:


> Have you ever rode magnetraction? I've been on it two days it's definitely better than a straight edge on ice..


Yeah I've rode it specifically to compare to my misfit. Convinced I'd be an instant convert, my shop let me demo a freshly tuned lib trs, and it didn't feel any different than my misfit, which is also freshly tuned. Now is there a possibility that over time, as the edges dull, that the magnetraction will hold it's edge longer? Yeah maybe. But who cares? I have my misfit's edges tuned regularly, as anyone who regularly rides ice does, so I'm never relying on a dull edge. If we're talking 'best', then best is a stiff, aggressive, all mtn board that is freshly tuned that will hold a hard, fast edge.


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

I was under the impression magnetraction was just libtechs tech on sidewalls

same with Rides Slime Edges and Burton Frostbite edges.

Every company has there own


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

You're still not getting it. And evidently you need someone else to tune your board - 



Extremo said:


> ... I have my misfit's edges tuned regularly...


----------



## lola24 (Apr 11, 2011)

KG29 said:


> I was under the impression magnetraction was just libtechs tech on sidewalls
> 
> same with Rides Slime Edges and Burton Frostbite edges.
> 
> Every company has there own


Yeah kinda, but the magne traction (and others like them) is a wavy edge rather than straight. Ride slime edges are still a straight edge and more of a durability thing and impact absorption, not necessarily targeting better traction in ice. My ride OMG has slimewalls, they're good but still not intended for accomplishing the same grip than the wavy types are. To each their own, I use different boards for different conditions/mountains and how I feel like riding that day..


----------



## lola24 (Apr 11, 2011)

lernr said:


> You're still not getting it. And evidently you need someone else to tune your board -


Yeah, I've never paid someone to tune my board. I did it myself when I worked at a shop on the tuner, and can do it by hand at home if I want, but I don't like an overly tuned board so I don't care, lol.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Anything with magnetraction or a vario sidecut


----------



## vwbrian (Apr 16, 2011)

Best for Ice C2 Magna tracion. Grips the best so far.
Here is a good description of Magna traction
http://www.snowboardwax.info/lyrica...ext-big-thing-in-snowboarding-magne-traction/


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Ideally, look for something moderately stiff, cambered (preferable with a slight reverse camber on the nose), with dampening materials (rubber or titanal) in the core, and side beveled edges that are razor sharp.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, you'll need to adapt your riding style, keeping very low and extremely angulated, with your weight stacked over the edge of the board.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Yeah I've rode it specifically to compare to my misfit. Convinced I'd be an instant convert, my shop let me demo a freshly tuned lib trs, and it didn't feel any different than my misfit, which is also freshly tuned. Now is there a possibility that over time, as the edges dull, that the magnetraction will hold it's edge longer? Yeah maybe. But who cares? I have my misfit's edges tuned regularly, as anyone who regularly rides ice does, so I'm never relying on a dull edge. If we're talking 'best', then best is a stiff, aggressive, all mtn board that is freshly tuned that will hold a hard, fast edge.


You can make your edges sharp enough to cut yourself and it still won't give you more physical contact points like magnetraction.


----------



## lola24 (Apr 11, 2011)

AAA said:


> Also, you'll need to adapt your riding style, keeping very low and extremely angulated, with your weight stacked over the edge of the board.


Why would you want to do all of this with razor sharp edges, etc. if you don't have to? The person is asking for best boards for icy conditions, not what to do to change the way you ride to accommodate ice. Of course we have to adapt to changing conditions to some extent, but the fact of the matter it, they make different boards for different riding style and mountain conditions these days. To me, razor sharp edges and altering my riding style to any extreme just isn't fun. My magne traction board on the other had IS. Any good snowboarder can make changes in their riding for ice, but there's a lot out there now that helps to balance out the extreme difference between ice and snow conditions, what I find nicest about this board is that it's great for when you hit areas that you aren't expecting to be icy and don't realize you need to make a quick adjustment to you riding. Many of us aren't riding trails that are a complete sheet of ice from top to bottom.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Vaughanabe13 said:


> You can make your edges sharp enough to cut yourself and it still won't give you more physical contact points like magnetraction.


Yeah, it'll give me one long stable edge, which I'd prefer over one that only offers a few contact points.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Yeah, it'll give me one long stable edge, which I'd prefer over one that only offers a few contact points.


According to the marketing materials of magnetraction:

"On a traditional snowboard, most of the pressure is pushed through the feet down and out to the widest part of the board, the contact points of the tip and tail. The least amount of pressure is between the feet. Magne-Traction maximizes the edge pressure between the feet so now you can ride with more control in difficult situations. Conventional skis and snowboards have two contact points. Magne-Traction boards have seven contact points. With Magne-Traction when your two outside contact points lose grip, you’ve still got five more to take over."

So apparently having multiple contact points is better than two sharp contact points. But I don't have one of these boards so I can't say.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Whether they call it vario grip, griptech, frostbite, etc...there is simply no substitute for magnetraction. If you disagree, you're wrong lol.

Finally got some MTX back in my quiver this season, after not for the last 2yrs. Every icy/hardpack day/night, I wished I did. I've had MTX and later BTX boards since they were first introduced and everyone was rightfully skeptical. Fast forward all these years and owning a dozen or so boards with the tech, and my opinion hasn't changed.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Vaughanabe13 said:


> So apparently having multiple contact points is better than two sharp contact points. But I don't have one of these boards so I can't say.


Say's mervin. Since I've actually taken the time to compare, I know it's bullshit. And if there actually is any difference between a tuned straight edge and a tuned MTX, it's too insignificant to notice.


----------

